# What are you reading?



## Catmehndi (Dec 9, 2010)

I confess, I'm a book fiend...while I'm quite happy to go 'zen' with most of my possessions, but my books are sacred. I just love a good read and I keep all the good books I've read ( I do discard the duds) and I hope to pass them on to my daughter (who is also an avid reader: at age 12, she just picked up Anna Karenina.....!)
So, I'm interested to know: what good book are you reading now?

Right now, I can't put down Jodi Picoult's Keeping Faith.

What's your page-turner?


----------



## agriffin (Dec 9, 2010)

Right now I'm reading a book called Content Rules.  My boss got it for us at work.  It's about social media...blogs and all of that.  Very good book!

by Ann Handley & C.C. Chapman

I really recommend it if you have a business, small or large.


----------



## krissy (Dec 9, 2010)

Shana Abe's Drakon series...
and Karen Marie Moning's Fever series...


----------



## Deda (Dec 9, 2010)

Elizabeth Gilbert/ Eat Pray Love


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 9, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Elizabeth Gilbert/ Eat Pray Love


That was an awesome book - the movie really pales in comparison.
Her follow up, Committed,  is also a little disappointing - good, but not nearly as good as Eat, Pray, Love.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 9, 2010)

Just finished "Fly Away Home"  by Jennifer Weiner. A really enjoyable read.

The Mini Shopaholic is fun if you enjoy chic lit.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 9, 2010)

Love, Love, LOVE Jodi Picoult!  Have read all her books and love every one.  My Sister's Keeper is my absolute fave-the movie did it no justice IMO.

Right now I am reading a James Patterson book, Bathing Suit I believe it is called.  I love thrillers!


----------



## Fyrja (Dec 9, 2010)

Currently re-reading HP Lovecraft "Wake up Screaming" for the 89th time.  A compilation of short stories.  Prior to that I was once again devouring more Robert E Howard, Conan stories,  My favorite is Red Nails and some Solomon Kane.

Yeah I'm a dork, I collect old Conan comics too.


----------



## Sibi (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing at the moment but I'll be getting a Kindle for x-mas!   Can't wait!!


----------



## mariflo (Dec 10, 2010)

Atlas Shrugged (Ayn Rand)... just started it 
 and "A Taste of Provence" (Francie Jouanin) ... because I love food so much


----------



## Lazy Bone (Dec 10, 2010)

I am currently re-reading (for the 3rd time) The Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks. A must have for this holiday season if you ask me.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 10, 2010)

mariflo said:
			
		

> Atlas Shrugged (Ayn Rand)... just started it
> and "A Taste of Provence" (Francie Jouanin) ... because I love food so much



If you love food, have you read 'A Year in Provence' by Peter Mayle? It was a great read, funny and very mouth-watering too!
He also wrote 'A Good Year' and they supposedly made a movie out of it  - with Russell Crowe and Marion Cotillard  - but other than the geographical location, there's nothing of the book in that movie...


----------



## NancyRogers (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm almost finished with the second in the Hunger Games trilogy.  Really good reads.


----------



## TessC (Dec 15, 2010)

My dad and stepmom just gave me The Art Of Racing In The Rain for my birthday and I finished it over the next two days, now I'm reading it agian. I absolutely love it!

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Racing-Rain-G ... 0061537934


----------



## Deda (Dec 15, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> My dad and stepmom just gave me The Art Of Racing In The Rain for my birthday and I finished it over the next two days, now I'm reading it agian. I absolutely love it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Art-Racing-Rain-G ... 0061537934


I've got that in my queue at the library.


----------



## mariflo (Dec 16, 2010)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> mariflo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip *Catmehndi*, I'll deffinitely look for the books. I heard about the movie but haven't seen it yet, I'll read the book first


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 18, 2010)

I love books, but since my husband died, I've lost my reading mojo.  I still have a few books that I'm reading ... it just seems to be taking me a long time.

Currently I'm reading - Brother Fish by Bryce Courtney ... and I'm ready to read - Whitethorn by Bryce Courtney.

I also have the Stieg Larsson's trilogy to read ... starting with - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 20, 2010)

I devoured the Stieg Larsson trilogy! It's funny, I had never heard of it when I bought the first book and I only bought it because I'm a girl with a dragon tattoo! (my Chinese sign)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your husband. I hope you find peace and some comfort in the memories you have.


----------



## xyxoxy (Dec 20, 2010)

"Mary Ann in Autumn"
 - Armistead Maupin.

The 8th book in the "Tales of the City" series which began as a weekly fictional serial in the San Francisco Chronicle in the 1970's.

I discovered this series about 20 years ago and I go back to re-read them all every so often. It's like visiting old friends who live across the country. 

It's wonderful to have this and the other recent addition, "Michael Tolliver Lives" to revisit and catch up with these folks to see how the new millenium has changed their lives.


----------



## Relle (Dec 21, 2010)

Just finished Minding Frankie by Maeve Binchey- read it in 3 days.
Great read - English Author

Also The Plantation by Di Morrissey
Very good - Aussie Author.

Got Silent Country out of the library to read over Xmas - Di Morrissey.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm another Di Morrissey fan!

Have a few of her books to read ... and hopefully will be getting another one this chrissie!


----------



## NancyRogers (Dec 23, 2010)

I just started The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, but I'm having trouble getting into it.  The names of the people and the towns are hard for me to pronounce in my head and it keeps throwing me out of the story.  Please tell me it gets more interesting so this won't keep happening.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 23, 2010)

I read Eat, Pray, Love a couple of years ago, and just watched the movie last night - really enjoyed it! Then I went online to read about the author, and found an interview...she's very wise for her 41 years, this Elizabeth Gilbert. Her success with this book shows that many people are interested in what she has to say. It sure sparkled me up!

I need a book to read now, so am very grateful for this thread. Thanks, Cat!

I'm also very happy to see that Atlas Shrugged is still appealing to the younger generations. I read it some 30 years ago....loved every page of this long novel.


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2010)

Dragon, I love Di's books cause you can picture in your mind what the area looks like even though you haven't been there. She researches her books very well. Love The Reef and The Valley.Also there were the ones set in Broome around the Pearling industry that were very good.

Relle.


----------

